# Yorkshire Pudding



## Alix (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the recipe a friend of mine makes and it is the best I've had. Enjoy!

1 cup of flour
1 cup of milk
2 eggs
1 tsp salt

Mix til smooth.

Fill the muffin tin quite high.  You will only get 8 or so yorkshires with this recipe.  If you want more, it is easy to adjust.

Technically you are suppose to use beef drippings in the pan. Doesn't matter how you grease the tins, as long as they are greased.  Bake them at 400ish until done, 15 minutes or so. Til golden brown.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ohhhh, goodie!!  Thanks Alix, nice helping of Yorkie puds will surely bring me back oodles of great memories back in England!!


----------



## Corinne (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe one of the tricks for Yorkies it to make sure the pan & the fat is very hot before adding the batter.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> make sure the pan & the fat is very hot before adding the batter.


 
I inserted this advice to Alix's recipe that I just copied and saved!!  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Corinne (Jun 19, 2006)

One more tip - one of my co-workers is British & her cousin came over for a visit last year. They advised me to make Yorkshire Pudding in a baking dish - a regular 9" X 13" dish - to make it easier. And to use bacon grease for the fat part. It works great! I'm always so amazed at how the thing puffs up & how good it tastes with so few ingredients.


----------



## kfarrell (Jun 20, 2006)

For a twist, use self raising flour, and half fill the tray instead.

It's a bit like the pan sized Pizza's or the thin crust pizzas. You will find that kids love the self raising flour variant, whereas I and many others prefer the flat style.

We make big ones, we have a round casserol dish with a lid, chuck the dish and turn the lid upside down, you can grease it with vegetable oil, put it in the oven for 10 minutes to heat up, then pour in the batter. It acts like a heavy based utensil, making the heat more dissipated and less likely to burn and stick.

Best way to enjoy it is with roast beef. Cut yourself a peice of beef, and an equal size piece of pud, and tell me it isn't heaven...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's an earlier thread on Yorkshire puds, my recipe is buried somewhere down the thread!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/english-yorkshire-pudding-13663.html?highlight=Yorkshire+pudding


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Ishbel for another great recipe!!  When it comes to the delicacy from the British Isles, you never fail to deliver!!   

I just don't cook beef in this way, we are not too much of "beefeaters" (I know the Yorkshire pudding are most famous served with the Roast Beast, but I had some alternative accompaniments in mind... ) so I may try using pancetta dripping or lard.  

Oh, I can't wait to try this!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 20, 2006)

Urmaniac- try a search for 'Toad in the Hole' - I'm sure I posted a version here a long time ago!  You could probably use local Italian sausages, in place of British style snags!


----------

